# Bremsschuhe 50, 60, 70 oder 72 mm für 20 Zoll V-Brakes



## Route4-Cruiser (19. März 2019)

Liebe Alle!

Nach Jaaahren der Abstinenz habe ich festgestellt, dass mein Account noch funktioniert 

Für meine mittlerweile 5 Jahre alten Töchter habe ich je ein frog 55 und ein Cycletech Moskito gebraucht gekauft. Beide sind gut in Schuss und würden im Verlauf vlt. ein oder zwei Tuningmassnahmen vertragen, aber zunächst braucht es neue Bremsbacken für die Tektro V-Brakes.

Ich habe dazu bislang noch nichts schlaues gefunden. Die einen Empfehlen BMX-Beläge (Koolstop BMX sind in der CH nicht zu bekommen leider), die anderen Koolstop Supra 2 (sind aber 72 mm lang), vielleicht ist es aber ganz egal.

Grob gemessen sind die jetzigen Bremsschuhe 55 und 60 mm lang.

Was meint Ihr? Sollte ich (vorgebogene) BMX-Schuhe (-Backen oder was auch immer) nehmen, ist es völlig egal oder noname (red cycling) 60 mm Gummibacken?

Bin über Input dankbar!

VG Daniel


----------



## Tobstar23 (25. März 2019)

Ich hab auf solche Feinheiten gar nicht geachtet und einfach die Rim Wrangler II von Avid genommen, die ich noch in der Kiste hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

